# Judo in DE?



## kaesa (Aug 4, 2003)

Hello,

Does anyone know of any judo clubs in or near Delaware?

Thanks,
Joe


----------



## kaesa (Aug 11, 2003)

Ok, how about Philly or South Jersey then?


----------



## arnisador (Aug 12, 2003)

There will certainly be college clubs--their coaches could probably direct you to local schools.


----------

